# Google- Synthetic Biologics: A Speculative Small Cap Packed With Power - Seeking Alpha (registration)



## VSsupport

<img alt="" height="1" width="1">*Synthetic Biologics: A Speculative Small Cap Packed With Power*
*Seeking Alpha (registration)*
Specific microbiome therapies underway include C-difficile infection, constipation-predominant *irritable bowel syndrome* (C-IBS) and pertussis (whooping cough). It is a clinical-stage biotechnology company developing pathogen-specific therapies for *...*
Synthetic Biologics Announces Positive Topline Results from Phase 1b Trial of *...*<nobr>MarketWatch</nobr>

<nobr>*all 7 news articles »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

